# Mit Batch dateien öffnen



## Madej (5. Oktober 2007)

Also ich muss wissen wie man mit hilfe einer batch alle dateien aus einem Ordner öffnet . Und das ganze soll so funktionieren das ich nicht die Namen der dateien angeben muss sonder wie gesagt alle sich einfach aus dem ornder öffnet 

gruß


----------

